# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  COMPRAMOS KION ORGÁNICO

## Inca Corporation

Buenas noches; 
Somos de la empresa exportadora Inca Corporation y estamos interesados en comprar una gran cantidad de kion orgánico. Favor de enviar sus cotizaciones al siguiente correo: incatradersac@gmail.com 
Gracias y saludos.Temas similares: BUSCANDO PROVEEDORES SERIOS PARA EXPORTACION DE PALTA HASS/FUERTE , MANGO KENT Y UVA RED GLOBE - ADEMAS COMPRAMOS MAIZ CHALA PARA GANADO VACUNO Y MAIZ AMARILLO DURO GRANEADO. Busco exportadores de Kion o Jengibre orgánico Café Orgánico Banano Organico palto  organico

----------


## victorec

hola tengo 5 hectáreas de kion organico lo cual empezare a  cosechar  setiembre digame a q precio me pudiera pagar si le traigo el producto a lima mi teléfono 999459284 RPM *201237 o al NEXTEL 41*340*3165

----------


## Jackeline Figueroa Vasquez

Hola mi nombre es jacky tengo varias hectáreas de kion ya cosechadas y estoy buscando un comprador del kion es sacado de la chacra o campo,
luego pasa por la primer lavado hasta sacar la tierra y el kion es
escogido por personal que escoge el kion apto para exportacion y se
encarge que el kion no cuente con cualquier enfermedad .mi correo: jackyfv2308@gmail.com
Mi numero 9306625499 cualquier consulta.

----------

ASANTIAGO

----------


## OceanLeader Peruvian Sam

Compro kion entero llamar 921921176 o 983707452

----------

